# Hemi-Cap Procedure



## kd2471 (Feb 11, 2009)

Doctor wants to do a Hemi-Cap Procedure on the knee. Cpt codes 27442/27438.
Patient has Blue Shield. Implant is $5140.00 each. Has anyone done any of these and want has the outcome been with insurance.


----------



## mbort (Feb 11, 2009)

If you MAKE CERTAIN (look at contract yourself) that the procedure codes are covered by your contract as well as the implants (rev code 278) and you should be okay.  The key lies in your BCBS contract!


----------

